# Logo in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## housemeister123 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.  Eines vorweg, ich bin blutiger Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet.
Ist es für mich möglich ein selbsterstelltes Logo, was in verschiedenen Formaten vorliegt in eine Vektorgrafik zu bekommen?
Ich habe das Logo in BMP und PST vorliegen. Kann aber auch ein JPG erstellen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Der Housemeister


----------



## smileyml (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

prinzipiell sollte eine Umwandlung deines Logos möglich sein.
Die Frage ist jetzt, welche Art von Hilfe du sucsht:
1. Willst du es selbst vektorisieren? Welche Software steht dir zur Verfügung?
2. Sucht du jemanden, der es für dich vektorisiert? Willst du dafür Geld ausgeben? (Dein Beitrag würde dann entsprechend verschoben werden)

Ich denke, wenn du es möglichst hochauflösend als jpg hast, ist es für beide Varianten die beste Ausgangslage.

Grüße Marco


----------



## housemeister123 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.
Als Programme habe ich Adobe CS5 Master Suite sowie CorelDraw X5 zur Verfügung.
Als BMP habe ich das Logo in einer AUflösung von 1000 X 1000 zur Verfügung
Gerne würde ich das selber vectorisieren. Wie teuer würde es denn grob werden, wenn ich das vectorisieren lassen würde?

Gruß
Der Housemeister


----------



## Spelmann (21. November 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in der CS 5 Master Suite auch Illustrator enthalten ist. Das bietet Dir die Möglichkeit automatisch zu vektorisieren. Genauer wird's aber wahrscheinlich per Hand.


----------



## housemeister123 (21. November 2010)

Illustrator ist doirt enthalten, Aber ich benötige generell erstmal einen Ansatz

Gruß
Der Housemeister


----------



## Spelmann (21. November 2010)

Google; Illustrator und Vektorisieren wären ein Ansatz.
Aber weil Sonntag Abend ist, und Google vielleicht schon zu hat: 

Illustrator öffnen > Pixeldatei platzieren > eingefügtes Objekt anwählen > in der oberen Menüleiste die Schaltfläche Nachzeichnen genauer anschauen.

Unter Vorgabe mit den verschiedenen Voreinstellungen testen oder unter den Nachzeichnen Optionen eigene Einstellungen vornehmen.

Sollte davon was passen "Umwandeln" wählen.

Wenn das aber nicht zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis führt, wirst Du eine weitere Ebene anlegen müssen und mit den zahlreichen Pfadwerkzeugen dieses Vektorprogramms das Logo nachbauen müssen.


----------



## smileyml (21. November 2010)

Ich denke es genügt ein einziges Pfadwerkzeug 
Tastenkürzel "p" und schön mit dem Griffen anfreunden, dann wird es schnell zu einem Ergebnis führen.

Automatisches Vektoisieren liefert meiner Ansicht nach eher immer komische Sachen, die man dann nur schlecht weiterverarbeiten kann.

Einen Preis kann ich dagegen nicht nennen, denn so etwas ist in der Regel immer aufwandsabhängig und auch zu welchem Zweck du das Logo brauchst. Also ein einfaches Logo für privat kann man hier im Jobforum bei freundlicher Nachfrage auch schon mal ohne Geld bekommen.


Grüße Marco


----------



## housemeister123 (21. November 2010)

da ich seit gestern selbstständig bin, soll das Logo eher nicht für den Privaten Gebrauch sein, sondern u.a. auf Flyern, Autowerbung, Visitenkarten etc. aufgebracht werden.

Ich werde mich morgen weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Danke und Gruß
Der Housemeister


----------

